# dremel use for nails



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

What is the best attachment for handling the nails? Jake lets me use the dremel on him IF I give him a bully stick while we do it. I have many different sanding, polishing and grinding pieces....which do you use?????

Thanks!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

This is the best site to show and explain what works best!

How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I use the large, heavy grit sandpaper.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I use the round sand paper "drums" that came with my Dremel. Those work great.  (Well, on Abby, anyway. Ronja thinks the Dremel is EEEEVIL.)


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

ok, thanks, I didn't think stones were good. Maggie thanks for the link, too!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i use the sander. when my dog was young
we played with the dremel all of the time.
when he was eating i turned it on sometimes
touching him with the handle so he could feel the vibration.
sometimes i would turn it on and just touch a nail.

i didn't wait untill his nails needed to be trimmed
to use the dremel. whenever i used it i always praised and treated him.
sometimes i would spread p-nut butter on a plate and lay
it down beside him. my dog would lay on his side and lick
the p-nut butter while i did his nails.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

another vote for the round sandpaper drums:thumbup:


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

this is so helpful!!!!!


----------

